# Ideas For Next Animal Crossing



## AppleCracker (Jan 27, 2014)

There are lots of things I want to add like the ability to move those annoying rocks! And the ability to grow vegetables!

What do you want?


----------



## Sara (Jan 27, 2014)

Oo growing vegetables sounds like a good idea.  I would like the option to place villagers in empty lots instead of letting them show up where ever they want. Or...just place empty houses where you would like and then they can just move into which ever one they want. lol


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 27, 2014)

/me rubs face

Gah... Farming? 

Animal Crossing: Farm Life


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 27, 2014)

How about the idea of growing our own villagers, to suit the farming theme?

But on a serious note, maybe as you said, getting rid of a lot more rocks, they're very annoying.


----------



## fanism (Jan 27, 2014)

Sara said:


> Oo growing vegetables sounds like a good idea.  I would like the option to place villagers in empty lots instead of letting them show up where ever they want. Or...just place empty houses where you would like and then they can just move into which ever one they want. lol



Agree 200%  This is the only thing I want to see in the next game.  Anything else is just "nice to have"


----------



## xkassidy (Jan 27, 2014)

THE ABILITY TO COOK USING THE FOOD YOU GREW AND INGRIDIENTS AND POTS YOU BUY
sorry I had to use caps I got excited 
I also posted in another thread what if the animals got upgrades on their houses too so it's not just the humans awkwardly have all the money in the town lol 
OH AND MORE FOOD
food


----------



## Atalie (Jan 27, 2014)

OH BOY DO I HAVE A LIST FOR YOU!
-Grass seeds. Or an option to turn off grass erosion. Ugh.
-Be able to change your skin tone permanently at Shampoodle. I'm so tired of tanning on the island to keep my character darker.
-Choose where new villagers move in
-Move rocks/ destroy rocks
-More multi-player games and events. There honestly just isn't that much to do with your friends.
-Rotate public works projects
-more area for custom designs


----------



## caterpie (Jan 27, 2014)

The ability to lock in specific villagers so they don't move away ;~; I know that kinda defeats one of the main mechanics of animal crossing lol but maybe they could have something like a "best friend" feature for a villager? Like you can register one or two villagers as best friends, or earn the status by doing favors for them, and in exchange they will promise not to ever move away...! That would be cool.

A more practical thing I would like to see, too, would be the ability to send letters over wifi to other mayors/3ds friends :') It would be nice to be able to do that with people who are active, and might give more incentive to use letters other than to send things to animals.


----------



## ignatz (Jan 27, 2014)

Auto-stacking fruits/bells.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 27, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> But on a serious note, maybe as you said, getting rid of a lot more rocks, they're very annoying.



yes



Atalie said:


> OH BOY DO I HAVE A LIST FOR YOU!
> -Grass seeds. Or an option to turn off grass erosion. Ugh.
> -Be able to change your skin tone permanently at Shampoodle. I'm so tired of tanning on the island to keep my character darker.
> -Choose where new villagers move in
> ...



Yes



caterpie said:


> The ability to lock in specific villagers so they don't move away ;~; I know that kinda defeats one of the main mechanics of animal crossing lol but maybe they could have something like a "best friend" feature for a villager? Like you can register one or two villagers as best friends, or earn the status by doing favors for them, and in exchange they will promise not to ever move away...! That would be cool.
> 
> A more practical thing I would like to see, too, would be the ability to send letters over wifi to other mayors/3ds friends :') It would be nice to be able to do that with people who are active, and might give more incentive to use letters other than to send things to animals.



YES



ignatz said:


> Auto-stacking fruits/bells.



OMG YES TO ALL OF THESE!!! I'm really surprised half of these things never crossed the developers' minds.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 27, 2014)

caterpie said:


> The ability to lock in specific villagers so they don't move away ;~; I know that kinda defeats one of the main mechanics of animal crossing lol but maybe they could have something like a "best friend" feature for a villager? Like you can register one or two villagers as best friends, or earn the status by doing favors for them, and in exchange they will promise not to ever move away...! That would be cool.



This is a good one.
Also:

- Darker skin tones, easily added by having Rover ask where you're moving from.
- More storage space.
- Other stuff I've forgotten
- More alligators.


----------



## stacyadams (Jan 27, 2014)

They need to work on those shadows. The shadows should actually correspond with the time of day.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 27, 2014)

1) turn Main Street into a city consisting of 3 or 4 streets with 2 furniture stores, 2 clothing stores ect. 
2) be able to take a helicopter ride to see your village from an aerial perspective.
3) add more villager dialogue.


----------



## PumpkinPie (Jan 27, 2014)

More space, and the ability to like zoom into your town like you can in your home.
Also I can do without the gyroids in the ground, they should just sell them at nook's instead. :3


----------



## feminist (Jan 27, 2014)

- Ability to change your skin tone without tanning on the beach
- NO MORE ROCKS (they are practically useless unless you take the time to find one with bells in it)
- have set places where villagers can move in that you decide (so like, you can choose up to ten spaces that can be marked with a sign like how the places where villagers previously were like they had in City Folk)
- ability to grow grass back with grass seed or something
- MORE SPACE IN YOUR POCKETS
- MAYBE EVEN A SEPARATE POCKETS FOR TOOLS/OTHER THINGS YOU CARRY WITH YOU EVERYWHERE
- More villager dialogue maybe?
- BEING ABLE TO HAVE MORE THAN 10 VILLAGERS IN YOUR TOWN (really, there are so many I want but you can only have 10 ;A; )
- more shops


----------



## Stitched (Jan 28, 2014)

-grass erosion goodbye/grow back faster/grass seed/ANYTHING
-skin tones, yes yes.  Start off with one because of Rover's questions, changeable at Shampoodle.  Tanning is also then not as dramatic.
-more room for villagers.  I know there's 10 because of the option to have multiple player houses, but I think as long as you have room, you can have a villager instead of another house.  I only play with my mayor, so I want more villagers instead of having more characters 
-choose where villagers move
-I personally would like to be able to put my house on the beach if there were enough room/beach house option
-more villager dialogue
-auto-stack stackable items
-sending letters over wifi would be awesome especially since I feel generous sometimes and want to send 10K to a friend or something, or give a friend a fruit without having to make time and visit each other 
-easier typing somehow
-Something that kind of annoys me is that when there's a tournament or a holiday going on, you can't talk to your villagers all day.  You can't do tasks or anything, you have to do the tournament or go away.  I wish that they still talked on holidays, but they still talked about the holiday and stuff.

edit: forgot one... it's really hard to get all the PWP's without spending hours diving, so I wish villagers would ask for them more often.


----------



## dogman91 (Jan 28, 2014)

-setting up residential zones where you can pick where the house lots go (so neighbors move where you want them to)
-larger town grid
-no limit on Public Works Projects
-show the ???'s and the total of catalog items again like in Wild World
-new item categories for the museum, like maybe outside-town safari hunt pictures?
-have an option to turn off grass wear
-being able to be employed by Able Sisters, Nooks, other traveling NPCs etc. and go on their little escapades. Help Lyle sell insurance?
-being able to the view the town in first-person

I'm really impressed with the changes made in New Leaf as it is though.

@Stitched: apparently all you need to really do is stay outside of the villagers' sight for five minutes straight (like say hanging around on the beach) rather than diving.


----------



## Wewikk (Jan 28, 2014)

Animal Crossing for pc where you can be in first person and third person.


----------



## krielle (Jan 28, 2014)

I kinda wish they had more hairstyles. Or to pick hair color off of a gradient or something.
Especially long hair </3 I prefer it over short hair, but many currently are cute.

I also think a cooking or baking aspect would be adorable too! <3 instead of villagers always
asking for fruit.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 28, 2014)

I think we should be able to pick our skintone in the beginning of the game.
Also, maybe Shampoodle could have a tanning bed? It would be a faster way of getting a tan.

Cooking seems to be a popular suggestion. I'd love to be able to cook and bake food.
Maybe we could have just a small little veggie patch outside of our home and we could choose to expand it?


----------



## Lyla (Jan 28, 2014)

I get that people want to grow food and then cook it but they aren't going to do that cause ya know.. Harvest moon is that ha.
It is a life siumlater not a farming sim. 
They need to bring back the red turnips and Wisp. ^-^


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 28, 2014)

would love to see...

•more villager species
•exotic fruit, not island fruit. like maybe starfruit oR KUMQUAT
•different colored floating gifts [ect rare furniture in a green present]

some more stuff but


----------



## Anjellie (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been thinking about it the other day, I'd love to be able to cook and have a health/food/energy bar! Tripping, getting stung by bees and falling in pitfall will lower the health, drinking coffee to keep energy,  cooking and eating meals to for food.. (i know, a bit like harvest moon or the sims but people have to  eat  )
Fruit bushes (strawberry, blueberry,  raspberry etc) each town with a native.
Work! Yeah sure, we work in the cafe but id love to be an interior designer, or a gardener for Leif, a pattern designer for either gracie or ables sisters, delivery or postman xD you dont have to work but I thought itd be nice to have the option and earn some bells 
A bigger shopping area maybe if we can cook have a grocery store, cheap, medium and expensive furniture and clothes store! 
I'd like to see more minigames and a reason to go in my house more often xD
being able to have a relationship with villagers but to an appropriate level.
Choosing where villagers live. 
Moving rocks
more things to do in multiplayer
I think that's all my ideas  sorry it was so long xD


----------



## Twilight (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought about this in a quick few seconds and I decided to share it with you guys.

Idea:
So, when you walk in to a shop, and you're about to buy an item, another villager says 'I want to buy that too!' and then the shop owner says 'Hmm..Well I can't give the item to both of you, so you'll both just have to bid.'
And then the villager says 'I'll buy this for X Bells' and then you'll bid and then it goes on and the highest bid wins. It's funny, I know, but I just wanted to state it here. 

Other Abilities-
♥ Adding people as Best Friends on Club Tortimer
♥ Changing the full face on Shampoodle
♥ Option for colour palette in Shampoodle (so you don't have to go through all those questions, but it should only be available for a few days.)


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 28, 2014)

feminist said:


> - Ability to change your skin tone without tanning on the beach
> - NO MORE ROCKS (they are practically useless unless you take the time to find one with bells in it)
> - have set places where villagers can move in that you decide (so like, you can choose up to ten spaces that can be marked with a sign like how the places where villagers previously were like they had in City Folk)
> - ability to grow grass back with grass seed or something
> ...



good




dogman91 said:


> -setting up residential zones where you can pick where the house lots go (so neighbors move where you want them to)
> -larger town grid
> -no limit on Public Works Projects
> -show the ???'s and the total of catalog items again like in Wild World
> ...



awesome




Anjellie said:


> I have been thinking about it the other day, I'd love to be able to cook and have a health/food/energy bar! Tripping, getting stung by bees and falling in pitfall will lower the health, drinking coffee to keep energy,  cooking and eating meals to for food.. (i know, a bit like harvest moon or the sims but people have to  eat  )
> Fruit bushes (strawberry, blueberry,  raspberry etc) each town with a native.
> Work! Yeah sure, we work in the cafe but id love to be an interior designer, or a gardener for Leif, a pattern designer for either gracie or ables sisters, delivery or postman xD you dont have to work but I thought itd be nice to have the option and earn some bells
> A bigger shopping area maybe if we can cook have a grocery store, cheap, medium and expensive furniture and clothes store!
> ...



amazing




Lyla said:


> I get that people want to grow food and then cook it but they aren't going to do that cause ya know.. Harvest moon is that ha.
> It is a life siumlater not a farming sim.
> They need to bring back the red turnips and Wisp. ^-^



incredible


you guys said it all for me I didn't have to say anything.


Other than you guys said it all for me I didn't have to say anything else


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd quite like it if we could have a garden area or something where we could place out certain garden furniture (not public works projects but an actual area of our house). Another thing I'd quite like to see are panda villagers. We've already seen some adaptations of them from bear and cub villagers (eg: Pekoe and Chester) however I think it would be cool if they had their own species, like... Considering there are quite a few different kinds of panda you could have like a small little red panda type character and even a giant panda. I think it would be quite cute if they made them. Maybe more kinds of dog villagers? So like different breeds of dogs, so like they don't all have floppy ears I guess. I'm not sure but I do know I just want loads more cool villagers. ^^


----------



## Hearttherapy (Jan 28, 2014)

I think it would be a brilliant idea to be able to move villagers in to your home!!
More customization in every aspect of the game would be a good thing also... and the conversations you can have with villagers should be more varied and should effect the outcome of your relationship with them more..

I was thinking having pets could be a great idea but what could you have as pets considering animals on this game are basically people D;  LOL


----------



## kasane (Jan 28, 2014)

Being.able.to.move.a.villager's.housing.placement. ):<
Other than that...
- More inventory space, or at least a separate part where you store your nets, shovels and other handheld items and equipments
- Maybe a separate garden patch in your house?
- MOAR FRUIT (I'd say berries)
- Ingredients (like the ones during Harvest Festival) to make cakes, pies etc.


----------



## brewsterscoffee (Jan 29, 2014)

when you are chatting to someone in game and then you have to cut your sentence short because there is a certain amount writing space is extremely annoying so i would make the amount of writing you can type bigger. I would make you can choose where you put your a villagers house. and I would make more GracieGrace furniture series! And those annoying rocks would even make an appearance in my game. Also add kitten villagers (the size of Katie). A lot more things but then i would be ranting on all day.


----------



## NaraFlower (Jan 29, 2014)

For some reason I thought of a Adoption agency in the game. lol Like Pokemon global trade.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> For some reason I thought of a Adoption agency in the game. lol Like Pokemon global trade.



WORST THING EVER


----------



## Mary (Jan 29, 2014)

Excuse me, but most of these ideas are completely horrible.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 29, 2014)

caterpie said:


> The ability to lock in specific villagers so they don't move away ;~; I know that kinda defeats one of the main mechanics of animal crossing lol but maybe they could have something like a "best friend" feature for a villager? Like you can register one or two villagers as best friends, or earn the status by doing favors for them, and in exchange they will promise not to ever move away...! That would be cool.
> 
> A more practical thing I would like to see, too, would be the ability to send letters over wifi to other mayors/3ds friends :') It would be nice to be able to do that with people who are active, and might give more incentive to use letters other than to send things to animals.


Omg the villager BFF thing is such a good idea! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mary said:


> Excuse me, but most of these ideas are completely horrible.



What?


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 29, 2014)

Change the rocks to a demolishable pwp.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

MayorIsabel said:


> Omg the villager BFF thing is such a good idea! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She said



Mary said:


> Excuse me, but most of these ideas are completely horrible.



Maybe you didn't hear her? XD


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 29, 2014)

To choose villager plot placements >.<


----------



## Trundle (Feb 2, 2014)

Guys
If you want farming
Play Harvest Moon


----------



## Vexedex (Feb 2, 2014)

I just want to be able to customize my town even more.
Having uneven villager placements and paths all over the town makes the place look untidy, as well as rocks in the middle of some my paths.


----------



## PurpleWaluigi (Feb 2, 2014)

*more town customization, more  stores, more villager dialogue that affects relationships, more types of fruit

*ability to drop multiple things on the ground at once

* wallet that holds more than 90k bells (can be bought at Main Street)

*ability to spend money to build houses and then when villagers move in, instead of picking a random spot to live you can rent out the houses to them

*an indication of a high friendship with a villager is when they start paying you more money for their rent

*grass seeds for deterioration

*can mail letters and/or presents to your friends in another town over wi-fi

*help Pete deliver the mail in the morning

*after working at the roost, villagers say they love the coffee and request it to be upgraded to a fancy restaurant (Brewster and his coffee stand will be located inside)

*once you sit down (with or without your friends visiting) the waiter will hand everyone menus where the prices and items change throughout the day for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and then cook and serve it

*Alternatively, if you don't want to eat, you can actually work at the restaurant once per day like you could at the roost

*Arcade where you can either spend x amount of bells to play a demo of a virtual console game or if you have already purchased a vc game can play it

* take a ride on an airplane to see an aerial view of your town, can skydive into the ocean

*you know how special characters appear on certain days? Well on certain days late at night a UFO will be in your plaza. You can go inside and an alien will tell you that they are conducting a scientific study on (insert town name). They will ask to bring them things to study (fruit, gems from money rocks, fossils, etc.) or ask you to answer a few questions about yourself and the town. After you help them, they will give you a piece of alien themed furniture. 

*After they visit your town a certain number of times, they will say they have all the research they need and give you a copy of their report on your town


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

I just hope they don't bring back the VC games. Waste of space.


----------



## abibae (Feb 4, 2014)

It'd be nice to choose where villagers move in at. Like on the day they are supposed to move in, maybe it'd go to a cut scene where you meet them at the train station and you walk around and choose where they have to put their house.

Also, I think it'd be nice to have the basket from the island in the Re-Tail shop so that way you can easily sell what you caught right away instead of running back and forth filling your pockets. 

And I'd like more conversations that villagers have. Also, more interactions with villager to villager. I like seeing them interact and talk but I don't see it happen that often. It'd be cute to see relationships form. c:


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 8, 2014)

That's sounds good!! 
I wish they could let girls have longer hair >~<


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2014)

Peppy and lazy wolves!


----------

